# How do I clean & disinfect carpets couch etc. sarcoptic mange?



## KEG22

I bought a baby pitbull terrier from a horrible woman. She said she had Wormed him & given him parvo shot herself. I found out after I called her the next day bc of all the worms that he was only 5 weeks old! He has been sick ever since I brought him home. My little min pin wouldn't have anything to do with him & now I wonder if she could smell the sickness. Took him to vet almost 3 weeks ago & he had hookworms roundworms whipworms & coccidia. He was so sick. I gave him Albon for 10 days & during this time he was itching & his hair coming out. I thought maybe allergic reaction to the meds. But it kept getting worse & the only time he had a flea on him was when I bathed him the 1st time & he was covered. Well last week I started itching & bumps on my back stomach arms & legs. I Googled & realized I thought he had sarcoptic mange. I took him to vet again today & he still had some hookworms & he did the skin scrape & I was right. He has it & I have scabies. He told me Lucian would be dead if I hadn't taken him from her.  we are in this together now & I got some of the paramite dip for him & Sonja my min pin. 

I need to know since he got treated on the back of the neck today & I am going to dip Sonja & I guess use RID for lice on myself, should I go ahead now & disinfect my carpets, couch, bed etc? I am going to crate the dogs & read about boric acid for the carpets for fleas. Will this work on mites too? And the 20 mule borax detergent to wash bed sheets, pet bedding & towels I've been using to clean their cages. Will regular furniture polish & regular mop & glow for my tile in kitchens & bathrooms kill them? If anybody knows what to do please let me know. I also have 2 cats & 1 is pregnant so I was wondering if that boric acid stuff is safe.

Also, since I caught this from my puppy am I contagious to other people and/or animals?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/37005-how-treat-mange-home.html


----------



## performanceknls

OMG I'm sorry and that is the worse type of mange but the good news the mite cannot survive long off the host so simply washing all bedding is good enough. It is not like fleas that can live off the host. If you start itching then get some head lice shampoo and take a shower and lather up with it head to toe. Sit with it on for like 10 min then rinse and you should be good. If your other dog starts to itch then treat them too because it is really contagious. It will take a little while for the pup to get all cleared up but that link posted above is how to treat it at home. If you have any questions please pm me or post it here. I dealt with this once when we brought in a foster that had it. we did not know at the time and every dog in my kennel got it and I think I had about 19 at the time and my husband and I got it too!! But it can be beat you just have to treat it correctly.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

KEG22 said:


> Also, since I caught this from my puppy am I contagious to other people and/or animals?


Yes, by skin to skin contact. Sarcoptic mange is highly contagious. I feel bad for you and your animals. I hope you can get this under control. How are they going to treat such an unhealthy sick puppy for that? Those dips they use are enough to kill him. Very strong stuff. You also need to get your pup on a high quality dog food like wellness, blue buffalo, taste of the wild to help his immune system get strong. Mange can also come about when the immune system is weak so an immune boosting supplement would also help him greatly as well as some salmon oil added to his diet. I have done alot of research on mange since my girl came down with it and have taken the natural route to treat it with great results. However, sarcoptic from what I understand is more serious to treat. Lisa aka Performance is the best one to go to for advice. She helped me out a TON  I just figured I would add my two cents for what it's worth 
http://www.buzzle.com/articles/sarcoptic-mange-in-humans.html


----------



## Firehazard

forget the mess.. if your funds are not exactly available for alot hoopalah .. 


cap full of reg bleech NOT ULTRA .. in a bath for everyone in house.. clean all hard surfaces with bleach .. .. 

Im old school and dont mess around.. sarcoptic mange is scabies .. JFYI .. keep it simple and keep it clean.

your dog should be bathed in Adams (blue bottle) pet shampoo very well, or prescription shampoo.. if thats not an option.. caster oil bath for the dog .. 

cleaning your houses fabric is a entire different story and those things could be in your mattresses and couches and everything, and thus you may have to rid yourselves of harboring fabric, salt and vaccum your carpet.. DONT GET RID OF THE PUP at this point .. TOO LATE! CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN... 

begging the question.. a bleach bath is what you use for all mites, and skin parasites you cannot get out by simple hand removal, they come right off. A cap of bleach per half a tub of water. Bath your pup in just rinsing basically then let him dry off out side .. get a towel you can throw away.. they all will come off and youll even see skin come off cause its dead and full of mites. .. then lightly bath with caster oil. KEEP AWAY FROM EYES AND NOSTRILS.. 


good luck.. if you dont want to do it the country way; just go to the vet.

Vets love me and hate me.. all for the same reason.. I dont care about cost and profit I care about results. .. .


----------



## performanceknls

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Yes, by skin to skin contact. Sarcoptic mange is highly contagious. I feel bad for you and your animals. I hope you can get this under control. How are they going to treat such an unhealthy sick puppy for that?* Those dips they use are enough to kill him*. Very strong stuff. You also need to get your pup on a high quality dog food like wellness, blue buffalo, taste of the wild to help his immune system get strong. *Mange can also come about when the immune system is weak so an immune boosting supplement would also help him greatly as well as some salmon oil added to his diet*. I have done alot of research on mange since my girl came down with it and have taken the natural route to treat it with great results. However, sarcoptic from what I understand is more serious to treat. Lisa aka Performance is the best one to go to for advice. She helped me out a TON  I just figured I would add my two cents for what it's worth
> Sarcoptic Mange in Humans


Prolate is not too harsh on dogs like some of the other dips are. As long as you keep it out of the eyes and mouth it works great. The little dog that gave us sarcoptic mange was very ill and did just fine on the treatment I gave you in that link. You can hold off on the Ivermectin and treat just with the prolate but my suggestion is to hit it from all angles.

Also BNB sarcoptic mange has nothing to do with the immune system so a diet change or immune system boosters would not be a part treatment all though that dog could use some if they are that sick. There are two types of mites, Demodex is carried by almost all dogs and a weak immune system causes an over growth and break out. Sarcoptic mange is like a flea, they do not discriminate and are very contagious and jump from host to host.

That link you gave has some good info but remember these are canine scabies not human scabies so they cannot live very well on humans and will die off. Humans are not the ideal host but in the mean time if you get them they will make you itch like crazy! I got them on my chest from holding that puppy close when I fist got him. IT SUCKED till we figured out what it was.



Firehazard said:


> forget the mess.. if your funds are not exactly available for alot hoopalah ..
> 
> cap full of reg bleech NOT ULTRA .. in a bath for everyone in house.. clean all hard surfaces with bleach .. ..
> 
> Im old school and dont mess around.. sarcoptic mange is scabies .. JFYI .. keep it simple and keep it clean.
> 
> your dog should be bathed in Adams (blue bottle) pet shampoo very well, or prescription shampoo.. if thats not an option.. caster oil bath for the dog ..
> 
> cleaning your houses fabric is a entire different story and those things could be in your mattresses and couches and everything, and thus you may have to rid yourselves of harboring fabric, salt and vaccum your carpet.. DONT GET RID OF THE PUP at this point .. TOO LATE! CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN...
> 
> begging the question.. a bleach bath is what you use for all mites, and skin parasites you cannot get out by simple hand removal, they come right off. A cap of bleach per half a tub of water. Bath your pup in just rinsing basically then let him dry off out side .. get a towel you can throw away.. they all will come off and youll even see skin come off cause its dead and full of mites. .. then lightly bath with caster oil. KEEP AWAY FROM EYES AND NOSTRILS..
> 
> good luck.. if you dont want to do it the country way; just go to the vet.
> 
> Vets love me and hate me.. all for the same reason.. I dont care about cost and profit I care about results. .. .


OMG that is old school! lol No need to bleach when prolate is super cheap, you can get it online or at many feed stores, and it works great against mange. Bleach scares me and that is just a bit too "country" for me! I cannot imagine the chemical burn the bleach would leave behind! I am not saying it doesn't work because I don't know but I would have concerns suggesting it to someone since it is pretty harsh.
Also no worries about the couch or other furniture it is not like a parasite that can live off the host for a long period of time. Just treat you and the dogs and wash all bedding. Keep washing everything daily till you get rid of it. The mites (sarcoptic mange) cannot live off the host for long and will die, they also cannot live long on you so they are easier to get rid of on you than the dogs.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Ugh, I thought that link I posted was the one explaining the sarcoptic mange from dogs and then passing it to humans. My bad.....yeah, I figured sarcoptic has nothing to do with the immune system I was going by what they were saying about demo mange. My issue with this demo is it keeps saying to not get anything in the mouth and eyes. That is where Bella has the demo.....all around the head area! If I bleach Bella will she turn white? I've always wanted a white dog  lmao! JK  Here's the website I meant to post the first time. 
http://www.ehow.com/about_6052637_humans-mange-dogs.html


----------



## KEG22

Hi, thank you guys for the advice. I had already read on here about another dog getting mange. I figured Lucians immune system was low too since he was taken away from his mom then given to the lady that sold him to me @ 5 weeks old! I thought he had parvo @ first but thankfully it was coccidia. The vet sold me a medicine bottle of paramite dip 4 that says 1 oz to a gal of water. And he treated Lucian with 7-way, strongid pup & 1 single advantage k9 multi 9. I already changed his food from the science diet to nutro natural choice small bites puppy. I also bought GNC multivitamin that I've been breaking in half & giving half to Sonja who is 6 lbs & half to Lucian. I bought the grreat choice oatmeal enhanced 2in1 shampoo & conditioner bc he was flaking & she's always had dry skin so don't bathe her much since she only goes out to use bathroom. The vet is going to see him in 2 weeks & said don't bathe him for at least a couple days & I bought the dip for Sonja & the other 3 dogs of my friends he's been in contact with. And they didn't give this to him. He already started losing small patches of hair when they visited. I am going to try the lice treatment & thanks for telling me how bc I thought I was just supposed to rub the lotion on me after a shower not during. I am definitely not getting rid of my puppy. I just gotta get rid of these nasty mites. I scratched 1 off my neck earlier. I may try the bleach for cleaning but I didn't understand if you meant give myself or the dogs a bleach bath. I'm thinking of going ahead & treating Sonja with the dip & put both dogs in separate crates & clean carpets couch etc with that boric acid stuff. I really thank you guys for all ur suggestions & will update & post pics when I can get to a computer & not the cellphone. I think this website is great & I am so glad that I found you guys.


----------



## performanceknls

Let us know how he does but when you dip you cannot just dip once or twice and why I suggest the prolate. You should be dipping them a few times a week to get it under control, these mites do not just sit on top of the skin they burrow under it and why they are so hard to diagnose from skin scrapings. Good luck let us know how it goes!!


----------



## KEG22

How long did you have to dip them with the prolate? I do believe that the stuff the vet gave Lucian is for fleas, ticks, mosquitos and can cure sarcoptic mange. He has diarrhea again from the worming and the 7 in 1 puppy shot. I dont want anything too harsh for him.

The miniature pinscher was displaying symptoms of shaking her head like she had water in her ears or something, she has been snorting also like she has sinus problems and chewing on her paws & now scratching like crazy. That's not normal for her but she didn't have hair loss so I figured it must be the mites since they were laying on the same couch together. When I bathed her, she had tons of hair in the bathtub but I don't give her a bath very often since she is an inside dog and was thinking maybe it was her winter coat shedding.


----------



## KEG22

Firehazard said:


> forget the mess.. if your funds are not exactly available for alot hoopalah ..
> 
> cap full of reg bleech NOT ULTRA .. in a bath for everyone in house.. clean all hard surfaces with bleach .. ..
> 
> Im old school and dont mess around.. sarcoptic mange is scabies .. JFYI .. keep it simple and keep it clean.
> 
> your dog should be bathed in Adams (blue bottle) pet shampoo very well, or prescription shampoo.. if thats not an option.. caster oil bath for the dog ..
> 
> cleaning your houses fabric is a entire different story and those things could be in your mattresses and couches and everything, and thus you may have to rid yourselves of harboring fabric, salt and vaccum your carpet.. DONT GET RID OF THE PUP at this point .. TOO LATE! CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN...
> 
> begging the question.. a bleach bath is what you use for all mites, and skin parasites you cannot get out by simple hand removal, they come right off. A cap of bleach per half a tub of water. Bath your pup in just rinsing basically then let him dry off out side .. get a towel you can throw away.. they all will come off and youll even see skin come off cause its dead and full of mites. .. then lightly bath with caster oil. KEEP AWAY FROM EYES AND NOSTRILS..
> 
> good luck.. if you dont want to do it the country way; just go to the vet.
> 
> Vets love me and hate me.. all for the same reason.. I dont care about cost and profit I care about results. .. .


Firehazard, I think you may have something with the clorox. I mixed a solution to clean with and started peeling these little nasty mites off my skin. My friend who helped me last night asked me to spray some on his back and to mine and his shock it popped the whiteheads and blackhead pimples from his back on contact. We were tripping out because I have never seen anything in my life like that before in my life! I'm thinking of spraying myself with it to see if that can help even though mine are mites maybe they will all come out of me because this itching sucks. LOL


----------



## performanceknls

EWWW let us know how the bleach works that freaks me out! lol I am wondering if that is really the mites since they are microscopic and you need a microscope to see them.

In that thread how to treat mange that was posted it tells you how often to bath them, now this is just the prolate I have no clue about the stuff the vet gave you. The vets are always over priced so I just buy my supplies online.


----------



## backtobasics

This worked within a day! I found it somewhere on the web...
Mange treatment:
GIVE THE CRITTER A GOOD BATH AND DRY IT OFF.
Then TAKE A GALLON JUG, PUT 1/3 CUP OF 20 MULE TEAM BORAX, 2 OZ'S HYDROGEN PEROXIDE AND 1/3 CUP OF APPLE CIDER VINIGAR IN
THE JUG AND FILL WITH DISTILLED WATER. POUR THE SOLUTION ALL OVER "BUT DO NOT DRY IT OFF. "! LET IT DRY ITSELF!! REPEAT THE PROCESS UNTIL HAIR REAPEARS ONCE OR TWICE A WEEK.


----------



## versatile

nothing kills mites like diatomaceous earth. $8.99 at tractor supply. all types of mange, fleas, flies, ticks, and internal parasites. apply it to the bedding or areas of affliction on your dog. DE is the hands down best solution for mites, don't dip your dog or go to the vet. nothing is better....believe the others if you want.


----------

